# Zazzle, cafepress, teespring, spreadshirt - which one to go for?



## larsjorgen (Aug 29, 2014)

Heard both good and bad about all of these, but it's hard to pick one to use. I've used teespring and spreadshirt in the past, but it's a few years ago. Both had good printing quality, but I need to be able to set up the sales page on my own domain. 

I design shirts with both plain text and more advanced designs, and I need for the fulfillment to be done as close to Norway as possible and off course with quality. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## maskeddesigner (Sep 3, 2020)

It's really personal preference. I've found Zazzle to be good, though margins are low unless you set them higher. Teespring & Spreadshirt both have nice upload interfaces, though not as good as Redbubble or TeePublic. Spreadshirt does offer more products than the others.

So far I'm most impressed with TeePublic in terms of ease of upload and Redbubble is also good in that way.


----------

